# 

## westen

Witam serdecznie, od pewnego czasu zastanawiam się jak to będzie z ogrzewaniem w moim przyszłym domu. Wstępnie myślałem nad ogrzewaniem podłogowym elektrycznym, jednak z tego co zrozumiałem do kominka i tak muszą być podpięte rury z wodą które trzeba umieścić pod posadzką, a więc chyba lepiej także te rury wykorzystać do ogrzewania podłogowego nie tylko do kominka ale także do ogrzewania bezpośredniego czyli tzw. wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe. Wtedy o ile się nie mylę aby to ze sobą współpracowało potrzeba jakiegoś sprzętu ze sterownikiem oraz do tego wybrany bufor do ogrzania wody która będzie mogła być ogrzana za pomocą kominka jak i urządzeniu związanym z ogrzewaniem podłogowym elektrycznym. Dobrze to rozumuje? do tego jeszcze trzeba coś dołożyć aby uzyskać akumulację ciepła?

----------


## brylekpl

cos gdzies dzwoni...
JEzeli chcesz robic elektryczna podloge to wtedy rob kominek z nadmuchem powietrza - wada: nadmuchowe powietrze dosc mocno brudzic sciany w miejscach wylotu no i caly dom ciezko nim ogrzac na codzien (grzeje tylko gdy palisz, nie akumuluje ciepla.
JEzeli natomiast chcesz miec kominek z plaszczem wodnym czyli grzac nim wode w instalacji centralnego ogrzewania to musisz miec ogrzewanie wodne (w podlodze lub kaloryfery) - taki kominek jest droyzszy w wykonaniu ale caly dom mozezs nim grzac.

----------


## surgi22

Robić z salonu kotłownię ? Dobre dla fanatyków kominków i piromanów  :big grin:

----------


## Klimon

> Witam serdecznie, od pewnego czasu zastanawiam się jak to będzie z ogrzewaniem w moim przyszłym domu. Wstępnie myślałem nad ogrzewaniem podłogowym elektrycznym, jednak z tego co zrozumiałem do kominka i tak muszą być podpięte rury z wodą które trzeba umieścić pod posadzką, a więc chyba lepiej także te rury wykorzystać do ogrzewania podłogowego nie tylko do kominka ale także do ogrzewania bezpośredniego czyli tzw. wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe. Wtedy o ile się nie mylę aby to ze sobą współpracowało potrzeba jakiegoś sprzętu ze sterownikiem oraz do tego wybrany bufor do ogrzania wody która będzie mogła być ogrzana za pomocą kominka jak i urządzeniu związanym z ogrzewaniem podłogowym elektrycznym. Dobrze to rozumuje? do tego jeszcze trzeba coś dołożyć aby uzyskać akumulację ciepła?


A jaki duży ten domek? Bo może okazać się, że na niewielką powierzchnię nie trzeba tyle kombinować. Pamiętaj, że im więcej tych wszystkich dodatków to większy koszt montażu i później naprawy/eksploatacji. 

Możesz podesłać na maila [email protected] rzuty z projektu to doradzimy coś z naszej strony, żeby było tanio i dobrze.

----------


## Instaltechnic

> Witam serdecznie, od pewnego czasu zastanawiam się jak to będzie z ogrzewaniem w moim przyszłym domu. Wstępnie myślałem nad ogrzewaniem podłogowym elektrycznym, jednak z tego co zrozumiałem do kominka i tak muszą być podpięte rury z wodą które trzeba umieścić pod posadzką, a więc chyba lepiej także te rury wykorzystać do ogrzewania podłogowego nie tylko do kominka ale także do ogrzewania bezpośredniego czyli tzw. wodne ogrzewanie podłogowe. Wtedy o ile się nie mylę aby to ze sobą współpracowało potrzeba jakiegoś sprzętu ze sterownikiem oraz do tego wybrany bufor do ogrzania wody która będzie mogła być ogrzana za pomocą kominka jak i urządzeniu związanym z ogrzewaniem podłogowym elektrycznym. Dobrze to rozumuje? do tego jeszcze trzeba coś dołożyć aby uzyskać akumulację ciepła?


Kominek może być z płaszczem wodnym lub nie. Jeżeli nie to możesz zrobić z niego rozprowadzenie ciepłego powietrza lub nie.

Zacznij od tego jakie duży dom, jakie zapotrzebowanie, czyli jakiej mocy grzewczej potrzebujesz. Przeanalizuj różne systemy pod kątem własnych oczekiwań (obsługowe, bezobsługowe, inne.) i kosztów, czy się opłaca inwestować. Jeżeli nie wiadomo do jakiego domu, czego chce użytkownik, jakie ma przyłącza i możliwości, to nie bardzo jest co podpowiedzieć. Podłogówka jest dobrym pomysłem, ale co do reszty to nie bardzo jest co doradzić.

----------


## beatagl

> Robić z salonu kotłownię ? Dobre dla fanatyków kominków i piromanów


co racja to racja

----------


## westen

> Robić z salonu kotłownię ? Dobre dla fanatyków kominków i piromanów


dlaczego kotłownie? nigdy tak na to nie patrzyłem. Dla mnie to wygląda tak że po prostu podpalam drewno w kominku, przyjemnie się na to patrzy i jeszcze daje ciepło więc to raczej przyjemność podłożyć kolejny duży kawałek drewna. Być może po jakimś czasie będzie mi to przeszkadzać, to pokaże przyszłość

Do Klimon:

ok wyśle za momencik wiadomość mailową

do Instaltechnic:

Aby zrobić kominek z płaszczem wodnym muszę dodatkowo rozprowadzić rury po podłodze czyli wtedy także do tych rur warto chyba dodać ogrzewanie elektryczne wodne chociaż nie wiem czy dużo taniej wychodzi w opłatach w okresie grzewczym. Będę próbował zrobić dom bliski energooszczędności, w sensie ocieple i zaizoluje go możliwie najlepiej,  tylko tak koszty ogrzewania elektrycznego będą w miare normalne.

Dom 115m2 użytkowej (150 netto, 180 zabudowy) . Salon 35m2+komunikacja 20m2+kuchnia 10m2+łazienka 13m2 to wszystko co będę użytkował w sumie bo będe mieszkał sam- razem te pomieszczenia które mam zamiar użytkować to około 80m2 tylko nie wiem czy to tak można nieogrzewać wszystkich pomieszczeń, bo w sumie takie nieogrzewane pomieszczenie będzie ochładzać te ogrzewane.

Co do rodzaju ogrzewania to właśnie nie mam za dużego wyboru dlatego chyba pozostaje mi elektryczne które jest wygodne i tanie w założeniu, oszczędzone pieniądze na założeniu ogrzewania elektrycznego zainwestuje w lepsze ocieplenie całego obiektu.

Gazu nie ma u mnie na działce i nie będzie

W ekogroszki itp. nie bardzo mi się widzi chodzić do kotłowni co chwile i dosypywać

Zostaje olej opałowy który w ogrzewaniu nie jest tani a wręcz przeciwnie więc też nie ma co w to wchodzić

Po wielu godzinach przemyśleń jestem zdania że najlepiej w ramach możliwości wybudować i ocieplić dom możliwie najlepiej i zrobić ogrzewanie elektryczne  z kominkiem który będzie nawiewał ciepłe powietrze :smile: 

Myślałem jeszcze o pompie ciepła ale ponoć trzeba dać 5 dyszek za samą pompe i rozprowadzenie podłogówki do tego pozostałe media to kolejne kilkadziesiąt tyś a ja chce przeznaczyć max 50tyś na instalacje

aa i jeszcze jedno: czyli jak wybiore ogrzewanie elektryczne to komina też nie budować? :big lol:

----------


## jnow1

Ogrzewanie na podczerwień - może ten system
[spam]

----------


## Klimon

> Myślałem jeszcze o pompie ciepła ale ponoć trzeba dać 5 dyszek za samą pompe i rozprowadzenie podłogówki do tego pozostałe media to kolejne kilkadziesiąt tyś a ja chce przeznaczyć max 50tyś na instalacje
> 
> aa i jeszcze jedno: czyli jak wybiore ogrzewanie elektryczne to komina też nie budować?


Pompa ciepła z podłogówką myślę spokojnie można się zamknąć w 35.000zł na gotowo. Jest w tym cała instalacja ciepłej wody, którą też trzeba zrobić przy innym źródle ciepła. Oszczędzasz na kominie, a w przypadku ogrzewania elektrycznego (na corocznych kosztach). 

Osobiście polecałbym nie robić żadnego komina - tylko pompa ciepła i wentylacja mechaniczna. Jeżeli podoba Ci się kominek w salonie to pozostawić komin tylko dla niego. 

Robiąc wszystko sensownie zmieścisz się w tych 50.000zł z instalacją elektryczną, wodną i ogrzewaniem. Będziesz miał bezobsługowe ogrzewanie o którym wcale nie będziesz pamiętał i przede wszystkim tanie w eksploatacji.

----------


## westen

No nie wiem czy się zmieszcze za 50tyś wszystkie instalacje, prawde mówiąc wątpię co nie znaczy że bym nie chciał :yes: . Sąsiad ma identyczny dom i za pompe ciepła wybulił 50tyś.(razem z ogrzewaniem chyba)

w projekcie są zawarte 2 kominy, jeden dla kominka w salonie a drugi do ogrzewania domu, rozumiem że i przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym i pompie ciepła ten drugi komin jest niepotrzebny i można go nie wybudować? jeśli tak to w sumie dobrze bo to dodatkowa oszczedność

----------


## Elfir

jak będziesz miał rekuperacje to odpadaja też kominki wentylacyjne.

----------


## Arturo72

> Co do rodzaju ogrzewania to właśnie nie mam za dużego wyboru dlatego chyba pozostaje mi elektryczne które jest wygodne i tanie w założeniu, oszczędzone pieniądze na założeniu ogrzewania elektrycznego zainwestuje w lepsze ocieplenie całego obiektu.
> 
> a i jeszcze jedno: czyli jak wybiore ogrzewanie elektryczne to komina też nie budować?


Rozsądne decyzje,z tym,że zamiast kabli czy mat zapakuj kociołek elektryczny i wodną podłogówkę,taki kociołek to koszt ok.2,5tys.zł a calość z wodną podłogówką powinna być na podobnym poziomie cenowym co kable grzewcze a jest to o wiele uniwersalne rozwiązanie.
Poniżej masz taki kociołek:
http://allegro.pl/elterm-major-aszn-9kw-kociol-wodny-elektryczny-gda-i5752740517.html
Co do kominka,jak lubisz ogień to zrób zwykły,bez PW.
Co do pompy ciepła,fakt,jest droższa ale nie 50tys.zł jak piszesz ale sądzę,że ok.20tys.zł ale za to masz niższe rachunki od prądu o ok.3 krotnie także musisz sobie to policzyć  :smile: 

Oczywiście,że jak będziesz miał ogrzewanie,które nie powoduje dymu czyli elektrycznie to komin jest zbędny przecież.

----------


## westen

zgadza się, sama pompa ciepła może kosztować 20tyś, ale są dodatkowe koszty takie jak odwierty, przygotowanie podłogi+montaż itp to razem coś koło 50tyś. W sumie jakbym dostał ofertę za dobrą pompę ze wszystkim za 35tyś to prawdopodobnie bym się skusił, z pozostałymi mediami zmieściłbym się wtedy pewnie w kwocie 50-60tyś a to max jaki przewiduje na instalacje :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> No nie wiem czy się zmieszcze za 50tyś wszystkie instalacje, prawde mówiąc wątpię co nie znaczy że bym nie chciał. Sąsiad ma identyczny dom i za pompe ciepła wybulił 50tyś.(razem z ogrzewaniem chyba)
> 
> w projekcie są zawarte 2 kominy, jeden dla kominka w salonie a drugi do ogrzewania domu, rozumiem że i przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym i pompie ciepła ten drugi komin jest niepotrzebny i można go nie wybudować? jeśli tak to w sumie dobrze bo to dodatkowa oszczedność


Pytanie jaką pompę ma sąsiad - pamiętaj, Ty masz jeszcze kominek, Możesz spokojnie postawić na powietrzną pompę ciepła, bez odwiertów  :smile: 
Taką, która zapewni zarówno ogrzewanie co jak i cwu. 

Możesz sprawdzić w naszym konfiguratorze ile by kosztowało samo urządzenie i jakiego urządzenia potrzebujesz - TUTAJ

Lub zadać zapytanie ofertowe TUTAJ- to nic nie kosztuje i do niczego nie zobowiązuje  :smile:

----------


## Busters

> zgadza się, sama pompa ciepła może kosztować 20tyś, ale są dodatkowe koszty takie jak odwierty, przygotowanie podłogi+montaż itp to razem coś koło 50tyś. W sumie jakbym dostał ofertę za dobrą pompę ze wszystkim za 35tyś to prawdopodobnie bym się skusił, z pozostałymi mediami zmieściłbym się wtedy pewnie w kwocie 50-60tyś a to max jaki przewiduje na instalacje


Kolega Arturo mial na mysli pompe p/w czyli nie ma kosztu odwiertow.

Nie wiem jaki duzy masz dom, ale za 35tys zainstalujesz pompe+podłogówke bez problemu. Jesli troche poszukasz to moze i w 30tys sie zmiescisz za calosc (o ile nie masz wielkiego domu 150++ m2)


e: oferta kolegi wyzej na pewno bedzie droga, wiec nia sie nie sugeruj  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Kolega Arturo mial na mysli pompe p/w czyli nie ma kosztu odwiertow.
> 
> Nie wiem jaki duzy masz dom, ale za 35tys zainstalujesz pompe+podłogówke bez problemu. Jesli troche poszukasz to moze i w 30tys sie zmiescisz za calosc (o ile nie masz wielkiego domu 150++ m2)
> 
> 
> e: oferta kolegi wyzej na pewno bedzie droga, wiec nia sie nie sugeruj


Jeśli chodzi o pompę powietrzną - to ja jak najbardziej polecam nasze rozwiązania - polecam też przeanalizować nasze referencje, zapoznać się z warunkami serwisu, z jakością produktów. W razie pytań, pozostaję do dyspozycji!

Polecam mimo wszystko nasz konfigurator - można negocjować ceny!

----------


## westen

> Kolega Arturo mial na mysli pompe p/w czyli nie ma kosztu odwiertow.
> 
> Nie wiem jaki duzy masz dom, ale za 35tys zainstalujesz pompe+podłogówke bez problemu. Jesli troche poszukasz to moze i w 30tys sie zmiescisz za calosc (o ile nie masz wielkiego domu 150++ m2)
> 
> 
> e: oferta kolegi wyzej na pewno bedzie droga, wiec nia sie nie sugeruj


dom 114m2 użytkowej więc nie taki duży :no:  wolałbym pc gruntową niżeli powietrza (nie chce np. tych wiatraków montować na ściane zewnętrzną, ponadto to ponoć hałasuje no i nie chłodzi latem)
spróbuje znaleźć oferte 35tyś za pompe+działające ogrzewanie. Jak się nie uda to pozostanie mi elektryczne

----------


## Busters

Pompa gruntowa jest raczej nieuzasadniona ekonomicznie wiec nie wiem czemu bys ja wolal..chyba jedynie po to zeby wydac sporo kasy, ktora sie nigdy nie zwroci. Wiatraki i halas? Halasu nie bedziesz slyszal, a wiatraki to widzimisie, rownie dobrze moze Ci przeszkadzac słup z pradem, po drugiej stronie drogi.

Przy takiej powierzchni  wystarczylby spokojnie panasonic 9kw 1f, a wtedy moglbys sie zamknac nawet i w 30tys.
Jesli chodzi o chlodzenie, jest to tylko dodatek, opinie sa rozne na temat dzialania. Kable grzewcze tez nie beda chlodzily wiec nie wiem dlaczego uzywasz to jako argumentu. Jesli chlodzenie bedzie dzialalo to fajnie, jesli nie to zadna strata.

----------


## Klimon

> dom 114m2 użytkowej więc nie taki duży wolałbym pc gruntową niżeli powietrza (nie chce np. tych wiatraków montować na ściane zewnętrzną, ponadto to ponoć hałasuje no i nie chłodzi latem)
> spróbuje znaleźć oferte 35tyś za pompe+działające ogrzewanie. Jak się nie uda to pozostanie mi elektryczne


Zapraszam po szczegóły.  Myślę że spokojnie zmiescimy się w 35.000zl.

"Wiatraki" stawiamy na fundamencie przy ścianie. mogą być nawet kilkanaście metrów od domu jeżeli właściciel sobie zazyczy . Hałas nie jest uciążliwy. 

Chłodzenie domu poprzez podłogówke również można wykonać bez większego problemu.

----------


## Arturo72

> zgadza się, sama pompa ciepła może kosztować 20tyś, ale są dodatkowe koszty takie jak odwierty, przygotowanie podłogi+montaż itp to razem coś koło 50tyś.


Mylisz się,nie mówimy o pompach gruntowych które w obecnym czasie nie są zbyt opłacalne ale mówimy o pompie powietrze-woda i za tyle,czyli sądzę,że za ok 20tys.zł miałbyś całość łacznie z montażem i zasobnikiem cwu plus oczywiście jeszcze podlogówka

----------


## westen

przeczytałem sporo tematów nt: gruntowa czy powietrzna to jednak więcej przemawia za gruntową. Co więcej cena opłat jest sporo niższa porównując z powietrzną

----------


## Arturo72

> przeczytałem sporo tematów nt: gruntowa czy powietrzna to jednak więcej przemawia za gruntową. Co więcej cena opłat jest sporo niższa porównując z powietrzną


????
Konkretny przykład na Twoim domu zamiast pisać kretyństwa ?

Albo weźmy mój dom,podobny metrażowo i podobnie izolowany.Na c.o dom potrzebuje 5500kWh,przy pompie p-w zużywam na ogrzewanie od 3 sezonów ok.1700kWh czyli ok.510zł,gdybym miał pompę gruntową,pewnie zużywałbym na c.o ok.1300kWh czyli ok.390zł.
Fakt,sporo niżej bo aż 120zł mniej w sezonie ale za to musiałbym za pompę gruntową zapłacić min.15tys.zł więcej.
Widzisz jakie kretyństwa piszesz western o "sporo niższych opłatach porównując do powietrznej" ? No chyba,że wyjaśnisz co dla Ciebie znaczy "więcej przemawia" ?

Teraz czekam na konkretny przykład z Twojego domu.

----------


## westen

nie będzie przykładu z mojego domu bo mieszkam w bloku, wypisałem jedynie informacje które wyczytałem gdzie indziej np.
zacytuje kawałek: 

"Nie jest niespodzianką, że najtańsze ogrzewanie zapewnia pompa gruntowa, bo działa efektywniej niż powietrzna."

i jedynie to co tam przeczytałem tu powtórzyłem. Zaraz pewnie będzie tekst że wyciąłem to zdanie z konbtekstu bowiem następnie jest napisane

" Ale wyższy koszt inwestycji powoduje, że łączne wydatki na zakup urządzeń i ich dziesięcioletnią eksploatację nie różnią się znacząco w przypadku pompy gruntowej i powietrznej." 

co tym bardziej pokazuje że po 10ciu latach wydajesz praktycznie tyle samo liczac zakup i eksploatacje. pompy powietrzne są tańsze co oznacza że za opłaty trzeba było zapłacić więcej.

W ogóle nie mam zamiaru się sprzeczać o te dwie metody ogrzewania. Mi bardziej widzi się gruntowa, innym powietrzna i tak już będzie

tu link do materiału z ww cytatami:

http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...222_13381.html

----------


## Arturo72

> nie będzie przykładu z mojego domu bo mieszkam w bloku,


Coś ściemniasz:



> Dom 115m2 użytkowej (150 netto, 180 zabudowy)


Mając już projekt i dane na temat izolacji można bez przeszkód wyliczyć ile ten dom będzie potrzebował energii na ogrzewanie i wtedy wyliczyć ile się zapłaci za ogrzewanie  czymkolwiek.
Także zanim będziesz powtarzał bzdury,do roboty i pokaż te dane dla swojego domu.

Na przykładzie zużycia energii na ogrzewanie w moim domu pokazałem Ci,że pompa gruntowa jeśli chodzi o koszt inwestycji/koszt eksploatacji wyjdzie na plus za ponad 100 lat:
15000zł/120zł=125 lat
Pozdrów sąsiada z gruntową  :wink: 

A w tym artykule muratora brany jest stary dom z zapotrzebowaniem na ogrzewanie 18000kWh(128kWh/m2/rok) czyli 3x tyle ile nowy dom ok.115m2 bo mój potrzebuje 5500kWh.

----------


## jasiek71

> Coś ściemniasz:
> 
> Mając już projekt i dane na temat izolacji można bez przeszkód wyliczyć ile ten dom będzie potrzebował energii na ogrzewanie i wtedy wyliczyć ile się zapłaci za ogrzewanie  czymkolwiek.
> Także zanim będziesz powtarzał bzdury,do roboty i pokaż te dane dla swojego domu.
> 
> Na przykładzie zużycia energii na ogrzewanie w moim domu pokazałem Ci,że pompa gruntowa jeśli chodzi o koszt inwestycji/koszt eksploatacji wyjdzie na plus za ponad 100 lat:
> 15000zł/120zł=125 lat
> Pozdrów sąsiada z gruntową 
> 
> A w tym artykule muratora brany jest stary dom z zapotrezbowaniem na ogrzewanie 18000kWh czyli 3x tyle ile nowy dom ok.115m2 bo mój potrzebuje 5500kWh.


Podajesz różnicę 15k pomiędzy gruntową a powietrzną czyli twoja kompletną działająca kotłownia z zasobnikiem CWU kosztowała 10k ... :cool:  :jaw drop: 
Do takiego domku kotłownia na gruntowej PC to ok 25k więc niewiele więcej niż na powietrznej ... :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Podajesz różnicę 15k pomiędzy gruntową a powietrzną czyli twoja kompletną działająca kotłownia z zasobnikiem CWU kosztowała 10k ...
> Do takiego domku kotłownia na gruntowej PC to ok 25k więc niewiele więcej niż na powietrznej ...


Owszem,ale raz że z wymiennikiem poziomym a nie odwiertami a dwa,że jednak własną pracę trzeba włożyć.
Jeśli robimy od A do Z firmą to wyjdzie min.15tys.zł wiecej za gruntową.

Ale nawet te jedynie 5000zł wiecej to jest 5000zł/120zł=41 lat  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Owszem,ale raz że z wymiennikiem poziomym a nie odwiertami a dwa,że jednak własną pracę trzeba włożyć.
> Jeśli robimy od A do Z firmą to wyjdzie min.15tys.zł wiecej za gruntową.
> 
> Ale nawet te jedynie 5000zł wiecej to jest 5000zł/120zł=41 lat


Jaką własną pracę ...?
Klient może sobie z łapami w kieszeniach postać i popatrzeć ...
A co masz do poziomego DZ ..., że za tanie ....?

5k różnicy i nie musisz oglądać i słuchać tego kuromysła koło chałupy ...
Dodaj sobie jeszcze lepszą sprawność i stabilność w kiepskich warunkach , to że ostatnio nie było silnych mrozów to nie znaczy że tak już będzie a mieszkać planuje się raczej długie lata , to samo dotyczy ceny za energię... , nie wiadomo czy za kilka lat nie poszybuje w kosmos i te twoje kalkulacje będzie można sobie wiesz gdzie wsadzić ...
To tylko kilka koła różnicy ... :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jaką własną pracę ...?
> Klient może sobie z łapami w kieszeniach postać i popatrzeć ...
> A co masz do poziomego DZ ..., że za tanie ....?
> 
> 5k różnicy i nie musisz oglądać i słuchać tego kuromysła koło chałupy ...
> Dodaj sobie jeszcze lepszą sprawność i stabilność w kiepskich warunkach , to że ostatnio nie było silnych mrozów to nie znaczy że tak już będzie a mieszkać planuje się raczej długie lata , to samo dotyczy ceny za energię... , nie wiadomo czy za kilka lat nie poszybuje w kosmos i te twoje kalkulacje będzie można sobie wiesz gdzie wsadzić ...
> To tylko kilka koła różnicy ...


No spoko,jeśli miało by być te max.5tys.zł wiecej to warto się nad tym pochylić  :smile: 
Ale ja naprawdę nie słucham tego kuromysła bo nie słychać go wogóle a do wygladu już się przyzwyczaiłem chociaż u mnie nie rzuca się w oczy bo za garażem i w mało uczęszczanym miejscu   :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> dom 114m2 użytkowej więc nie taki duży wolałbym pc gruntową niżeli powietrza (nie chce np. tych wiatraków montować na ściane zewnętrzną, ponadto to ponoć hałasuje no i nie chłodzi latem)
> spróbuje znaleźć oferte 35tyś za pompe+działające ogrzewanie. Jak się nie uda to pozostanie mi elektryczne


Zadnego hałasu - to wysokiej klasy urządzenia spełniające wszystkie wygórowane normy.
Pompy ciepła powietrze woda mogą też chłodzić! 
Spójrz: 
Vitocal 300-A – efektywne ogrzewanie powietrzem
-Pompa ciepła powietrze/woda do ogrzewania i chłodzenia
-Funkcja „active cooling” do utrzymywania przyjemnej temperatury pomieszczeń latem
-Niskie koszty eksploatacji dzięki dużej wydajności
-Wyjątkowo cicha praca w wersji Silent
-Zintegrowana funkcja tworzenia bilansów energetycznych na potrzeby przedłożenia organom przyznającym dofinansowanie
-Klasa efektywnosci energetycznej: A++ * wg rozporządzenia WE 811/2013, ogrzewanie, przeciętne warunki klimatyczne – zastosowanie niskotemperaturowe (W35)
Pompa ciepła powietrze/woda Vitocal 300-A nie wymaga żadnych dodatkowych inwestycji. Nie jest konieczne wykonanie odwiertów w celu zamontowania sond gruntowych ani montaż kolektorów gruntowych. W zależności od wersji można także zrezygnować z kosztowych zasobników buforowych czy zasobników ładowanych warstwowo.

Moc pompy jest wystarczająco wysoka, aby zapewnić ogrzewanie i podgrzew wody użytkowej.

----------


## jasiek71

A na jakiej zasadzie działa to aktywne chłodzenie ...?
Jaki jest koszt tego ...?

----------


## cezary.pl

Pewnie że lepiej zamiast kuromysła zrobić DZ (cisza i sprawność) i mieć spokój na 30 lat +

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Arturo72

> A na jakiej zasadzie działa to aktywne chłodzenie ...?
> Jaki jest koszt tego ...?


Aktywne tylko przez klimakonwektory,pasywne przez podlogowke. Pompa wytwarza wodę lodową.
W tej chwili każda markowa pompa p-w ma opcję chlodzenia w koszcie urządzenia z tego co wiem.

----------


## jasiek71

> Aktywne tylko przez klimakonwektory,pasywne przez podlogowke. Pompa wytwarza wodę lodową.
> W tej chwili każda markowa pompa p-w ma opcję chlodzenia w koszcie urządzenia z tego co wiem.


A te klimakonwektory wraz z instalacją to rozumiem że darmo montują do tej pompy ... :roll eyes: 
Co ci z opcji chłodzenia skoro trzeba jeszcze czapkę drobnych wydać na instalację ...
Gruntowe też mają opcję chłodzenia w standardzie ..., trzeba tylko zainwestować w klimakonwektory ze sterowaniem i instalacją a następnie podpiąć się do DZ ... :big tongue:

----------


## Slyder

> Pompa wytwarza wodę lodową.


głupie pytanie. Czy jak w domu jest 30 stopni a w podłogówką puścisz zimną wodą to nie skrapla się woda na powierzchni rur czyli de facto w środku podłogi ??

----------


## jasiek71

> głupie pytanie. Czy jak w domu jest 30 stopni a w podłogówką puścisz zimną wodą to nie skrapla się woda na powierzchni rur czyli de facto w środku podłogi ??


Jak przecholujesz z tym wychładzaniem podłogi to masz bajoro w chałupie ...
Tak naprawdę jak będziesz pilnował aby nie przekroczyć punktu rosy na powierzchni podłogi to g... Wychłodzisz a o komforcie chodzenia po zimnej podłodze w upały to nawet nie wspomnę ...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A na jakiej zasadzie działa to aktywne chłodzenie ...?
> Jaki jest koszt tego ...?


Witam!

Funkcja chłodzenia realizowana jest przy zastosowaniu dwóch różnych metod. Chłodzenie pasywne: solanka lub wody gruntowe odbierają ciepło z obiegu grzewczego za pośrednictwem wymiennika ciepła i odprowadzają je na zewnątrz. Metodę tę określa się także jako „natural cooling”, ponieważ do chłodzenia wykorzystywana jest tutaj naturalna temperatura otoczenia. Za wyjątkiem regulatora i pompy obiegowej pozostałe podzespoły pompy ciepła pozostają przy tym wyłączone. Chłodzenie aktywne: pompa ciepła działa w sposób odwrócony. Efekt chłodzenia uzyskuje się dzięki trybowi pracy odwróconej. Oznacza to, że obieg czynnika chłodniczego zostaje wewnętrznie odwrócony lub następuje przełączenie przyłączy układu pierwotnego i wtórnego na zewnątrz. Wówczas podobnie jak lodówka pompa ciepła aktywnie wytwarza chłód. Proces ten określany jest jako „active cooling”.

Chłodzenie aktywne polega na wykorzystaniu klimatyzowanego budynku jako dolnego źródła ciepła. Czynnik obiegu dolnego źródła schładzany jest płynąc przez parownik pompy ciepła przy pracującej sprężarce. Schłodzony czynnik służy do przygotowania wody lodowej o wymaganych parametrach, np. 70C. Do pomieszczeń chłód dostarczany może być poprzez klimakonwektory lub belki chłodzące, pracujące jak w standardowych układach wody lodowej. Jednak stosowanie do jej wytworzenia pompy zamiast odrębnego agregatu wody lodowej, oprócz zaoszczędzonych środków na jego zakup, pozwala uzyskać oszczędności w zużyciu energii elektrycznej.

----------


## westen

Witam ponownie. Orzewanie będzie albo elektryczne albo pompa ciepła gruntowa, dodatkowo wentylacja mechaniczna+ (być może) reku. Jak PC gruntowa okaże się ostatecznym wyborem to pewnie reku będę musiał sobie odpuścić bo koszta ostatecznie by mnie pociągnęły na dno. Jeśli natomiast ogrzewanie elektryczne to z WM i reku+grube ocieplenie domu. Ciężko mi zdecydować czy PC gruntową czy elektryczne z tymi dodatkami z odzyskiem ciepła. Najgorszy jest fakt że nie znam oni jednej firmy zajmującej się sprzedażą i montażem, nie wiem jak sie za to zabrać :eek: 

Kiedy mogę ostatecznie  zdecydować jakie ogrzewanie? czy już teraz powinienem wykonawcy powiedzieć o wentylacji mechanicznej czy WM jest zakładana bez wcześniejszego przygotowania?

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam ponownie. Orzewanie będzie albo elektryczne albo pompa ciepła gruntowa, dodatkowo wentylacja mechaniczna+ (być może) reku. Jak PC gruntowa okaże się ostatecznym wyborem to pewnie reku będę musiał sobie odpuścić bo koszta ostatecznie by mnie pociągnęły na dno. Jeśli natomiast ogrzewanie elektryczne to z WM i reku+grube ocieplenie domu. Ciężko mi zdecydować czy PC gruntową czy elektryczne z tymi dodatkami z odzyskiem ciepła. Najgorszy jest fakt że nie znam oni jednej firmy zajmującej się sprzedażą i montażem, nie wiem jak sie za to zabrać
> 
> Kiedy mogę ostatecznie  zdecydować jakie ogrzewanie? czy już teraz powinienem wykonawcy powiedzieć o wentylacji mechanicznej czy WM jest zakładana bez wcześniejszego przygotowania?


W takim wypadku ogrzewanie elektryczne bo gruntowa wykonywana przez firmę czyli pow.25tys.zl nie jest zasadna ekonomicznie ale podstawą jest wykonanie przed decyzją OZC bo na dwoje babka wrozyla jest bezsensem. Po zrobieniu OZC decyduje się o rodzaju ogrzewania a nie czy mi się to podoba czy to. Oczywiście jeśli komuś zależy na kasie bo bogatemu nikt nic nie zabroni  :wink: 
I co to znaczy "grube" ocieplenie i skąd dokładnie to wynika ? 

Na WM lepiej zdecydować się już przed budową bo można w trakcie w stropie wykonać przepusty za które po fakcie będziesz musiał dodatkowo płacić no i zbędny bedzie komin wentylacyjny.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> W takim wypadku ogrzewanie elektryczne bo gruntowa wykonywana przez firmę czyli pow.25tys.zl nie jest zasadna ekonomicznie ale podstawą jest wykonanie przed decyzją OZC bo na dwoje babka wrozyla jest bezsensem. Po zrobieniu OZC decyduje się o rodzaju ogrzewania a nie czy mi się to podoba czy to. Oczywiście jeśli komuś zależy na kasie bo bogatemu nikt nic nie zabroni 
> I co to znaczy "grube" ocieplenie i skąd dokładnie to wynika ? 
> 
> Na WM lepiej zdecydować się już przed budową bo można w trakcie w stropie wykonać przepusty za które po fakcie będziesz musiał dodatkowo płacić no i zbędny bedzie komin wentylacyjny.


Oczywiście, jak jest już projekt budynku to zdecydowanie lepiej jest jak najwcześniej porozmawiać ze swoim projektantem, na wielu elementach będzie można sporo zaoszczędzić, zanim bez potrzeby je wybudujesz - tutaj np sam komin - w projekcie zapewne jest, tyle że w Twoim przypadku okaże się zbędny. Jak policzysz wszystkie jego elementy i koszty to się okaże, że oszczędności mogą być znaczne. 

Powodzenia w budowie!
Jeśli jednak zdecydujesz się na pompę ciepła - nasi specjaliści służą pomocą!

----------


## westen

> W takim wypadku ogrzewanie elektryczne bo gruntowa wykonywana przez firmę czyli pow.25tys.zl nie jest zasadna ekonomicznie ale podstawą jest wykonanie przed decyzją OZC bo na dwoje babka wrozyla jest bezsensem. Po zrobieniu OZC decyduje się o rodzaju ogrzewania a nie czy mi się to podoba czy to. Oczywiście jeśli komuś zależy na kasie bo bogatemu nikt nic nie zabroni 
> I co to znaczy "grube" ocieplenie i skąd dokładnie to wynika ? 
> 
> Na WM lepiej zdecydować się już przed budową bo można w trakcie w stropie wykonać przepusty za które po fakcie będziesz musiał dodatkowo płacić no i zbędny bedzie komin wentylacyjny.


oczywiście że zależy na kasie, na każdym kroku próbuje coś urwać.
Grube ocieplenie- mam na myśli grubość styropianu, na ściany zewnętrzne 20cm styro, na ogrzanie stropu też zainwestuje aby to ciepło nie uciekało
Strop też wykonawca radzi zmienić na granord gdyż normalnie trzeba zrobic z 8 czy 9 podciągów, wyjdzie na to mnóstwo stali i betonu

nie wiem jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, z jednego komina rezygnuje- to już postanowione









> Oczywiście, jak jest już projekt budynku to zdecydowanie lepiej jest jak najwcześniej porozmawiać ze swoim projektantem, na wielu elementach będzie można sporo zaoszczędzić, zanim bez potrzeby je wybudujesz - tutaj np sam komin - w projekcie zapewne jest, tyle że w Twoim przypadku okaże się zbędny. Jak policzysz wszystkie jego elementy i koszty to się okaże, że oszczędności mogą być znaczne. 
> 
> Powodzenia w budowie!
> Jeśli jednak zdecydujesz się na pompę ciepła - nasi specjaliści służą pomocą!


nie mam projektanta, mam tylko wykonawce, kierownika budowy który dokonuje adaptacji (oraz w przyszłości będzie także doglądać budowy jako kierownik) i geodete który robi mape do celów projektowych, wyznacza granice działki itd.

czy służycie także pomocą co do PC gruntowych? jak tak to czy istnieje możliwość wyliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło i zaproponowania określonej oferty? mam tu na myśli PC+odwierty+podłogówka+ chyba pojemnik na cwu
pozdrawiam

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> czy służycie także pomocą co do PC gruntowych? jak tak to czy istnieje możliwość wyliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło i zaproponowania określonej oferty? mam tu na myśli PC+odwierty+podłogówka+ chyba pojemnik na cwu
> pozdrawiam


Witam! Oczywiście, mamy również szeroka ofertę na gruntowe pompy ciepła. Co do kompleksowe obsługi - polecam naszych autoryzowanych partnerów - znajdziesz TUTAJ takiego, które jest najbliższy twojej lokalizacji. 

Nasi partnerzy są przez nas szkoleni i oferują:
Bezpłatne, niezobowiązujące i indywidualne doradztwo, także bezpośrednio w miejscu instalacji
Określenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło/wodę użytkową w gospodarstwie domowym/nieruchomości klienta
Konkretne zalecenie, który nośnik energii – olej, gaz, energia słoneczna, drewno, ciepło z powietrza i gruntu – najlepiej odpowiada danemu zamierzeniu budowlanemu lub modernizacyjnemu
Informacje o możliwości połączenia różnych nośników energii w celu osiągnięcia maksymalnych oszczędności
Kontrola komina w porozumieniu z kominiarzem pod kątem przystosowania do nowego kotła grzewczego oraz spełnienia wymogów ustawowych
Poglądowa kalkulacja potencjału oszczędności kosztów ogrzewania dzięki modernizacji
Informacje dotyczące publicznego dofinansowania oraz wsparcia na etapie składania wniosków
Kalkulacja okresu zwrotu nakładów inwestycyjnych nowej instalacji grzewczej

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## vze

Witam
Wskocze w temat z zapytaniem bardzo ogolnym.Ile kosztowalaby cala instalacja lacznie z podlogowka pompy pow.woda do budynku o powierzchni  grzewczej 250mkw .Sciany porotherm,ocieplenie 20cm ,okna i drzwi dwuszybowe,went. mechaniczna.Zadaje pytanie czysto orientacyjnie ,biorac pod uwage tansze pompy  np.  Ecopower  C14

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam
> Wskocze w temat z zapytaniem bardzo ogolnym.Ile kosztowalaby cala instalacja lacznie z podlogowka pompy pow.woda do budynku o powierzchni  grzewczej 250mkw .Sciany porotherm,ocieplenie 20cm ,okna i drzwi dwuszybowe,went. mechaniczna.Zadaje pytanie czysto orientacyjnie ,biorac pod uwage tansze pompy  np.  Ecopower  C14


Ja również odpowiem niestety bardzo ogólnie  i odeślę Pana do naszych partnerów sprzedażowych i serwisowych, którzy na podstawie większej ilośc informacji, planu budynku OZC itd  dobiorą urządzenie i zasugerują ceny i sposób wykonania. 

Polecam poszukać na naszej stronie: TUTAJ wyszukasz najbliższego partnera. 

No i przypominam o trwającej promocji na pompy ciepła Viessmann! Szczegóły TUTAJ

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Klimon

> Witam
> Wskocze w temat z zapytaniem bardzo ogolnym.Ile kosztowalaby cala instalacja lacznie z podlogowka pompy pow.woda do budynku o powierzchni  grzewczej 250mkw .Sciany porotherm,ocieplenie 20cm ,okna i drzwi dwuszybowe,went. mechaniczna.Zadaje pytanie czysto orientacyjnie ,biorac pod uwage tansze pompy  np.  Ecopower  C14


Należy wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie itp. Ale myślę że poniżej 50.000 z podlogowką może być problem jeżeli jest to 250m2.

----------


## mazi07

a przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym trzeba jakoś inaczej zrobić podłogę?? Tzn wylewka z innego rodzaju betonu niż przy braku ogrzewania w podłodze?

----------


## Arturo72

> a przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym trzeba jakoś inaczej zrobić podłogę?? Tzn wylewka z innego rodzaju betonu niż przy braku ogrzewania w podłodze?


Nie,jedynie grubsza o 2-3cm będzie wylewka.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> a przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym trzeba jakoś inaczej zrobić podłogę?? Tzn wylewka z innego rodzaju betonu niż przy braku ogrzewania w podłodze?


Dobrze byłoby dodać plastyfikator i dla wzmocnienia posadzki włókna rozproszone

----------


## Elfir

a ja polecam anhydryt

----------


## surgi22

To i ja polecę anhydryt .  :big grin:  
Ps. brawo TY Elfir.

----------


## Liwko

> a ja polecam anhydryt


Po co?

----------


## Elfir

na posadzki z ogrzewaniem podłogowym - nie pęka, można dać cieńszą warstwę, nie wymaga dylatacji.

----------


## kamil2k3

Ja właśnie rozważam jaką wylewkę u siebie zastosować.
100 % ogrzewanie podłogowe znam zalety i wady obu wylewek a mimo to dalej trudno mi podjąć decyzję.
Jeszcze trochę czasu mam ale imo nie daje mi spokoju ten temat.
Tzn jedynym co przemawia za tradycyjną to lepsza akumulacja ciekawe ile szybciej wystygnie anhydryt

----------


## Arturo72

> Tzn jedynym co przemawia za tradycyjną to lepsza akumulacja ciekawe ile szybciej wystygnie anhydryt


Szybko ze względu na cienką warstwę.
Jesli zamierzasz grzać akumulacyjnie miksokret jeśli bez patrzenia na taryfy anhydryt no chyba,że zapakujesz 8-9cm anhydrytu to anhydryt ale to bezsens bo jedyna jego zaleta to cienka warstwa czyli szybkie i bezpośrednie oddawanie ciepła,dla innych to jest własnie wadą.

----------


## kamihi

Jeśli ktoś planuje np. gres polerowany to anhydryt i mniejsza ilośc dylatacji może być pomocna

----------


## kamil2k3

Właśnie cały myk jest taki że nie wiem jeszcze czym będę pędzić tą podłogówkę celuję w PC PW ale nie wiem jak wyjdę z kasą na koniec budowy możliwe że będzie to zwykły kocioł elektryczny lub bufor ciepła.
Miejsce na posadzkę mam może być grubsza z 8-9 cm bo taką zakładałem właśnie.

Sąsiadowi zrobili z miksokreta i ogólnie wszystko ładnie pięknie zatarta itd tylko ma taki głuchy pogłos ta posadzka jak się chodzi zupełnie inaczej niż np na wylewce betonowej nie wiem może po położeniu kafli ten pogłos zniknie ale byłem nieco zdziwiony tym faktem.

No dobra czyli pod PC powietrze woda 100% podłogówki co byście wybrali ?

----------


## Arturo72

> No dobra czyli pod PC powietrze woda 100% podłogówki co byście wybrali ?


Czy to PC p-w,czy bufor czy kociołek elektryczny lepiej jak jest wylewka akumulacyjna.
Dla niektórych wada ale dla mnie zaletą jest właśnie wylewka cementowa bo ma dużą bezwładność i fajnie stabilizuje temperaturę w domu na stałym poziomie.

----------


## Elfir

chyba, że dom jest już tak bardzo akumulacyjny, że wylewka nie gra już dużej roli  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> chyba, że dom jest już tak bardzo akumulacyjny, że wylewka nie gra już dużej roli


No chyba,że  :smile:  
Ale ileś tam m3 betonu bezpośrednio nagrzane do optymalnej temperatury na dłużej posłuży niż nawet ściany z silikatu pośrednio nagrzane powietrzem.

----------


## surgi22

> No chyba,że  
> Ale ileś tam m3 betonu bezpośrednio nagrzane do optymalnej temperatury na dłużej posłuży niż nawet ściany z silikatu pośrednio nagrzane powietrzem.


Sorki ale jakie to ma znaczenie jak wyłączasz grzanie czy beton ( silka ) był nagrzany bezpośrednio czy pośrednio?

----------


## ostrowiecc16

U mojego wujka w łazience jest podgrzewana podłoga, bardzo podoba mi się to rozwiązanie. Myślę o czymś takim u siebie.

----------


## przemo1

> Sorki ale jakie to ma znaczenie jak wyłączasz grzanie czy beton ( silka ) był nagrzany bezpośrednio czy pośrednio?


Ależ to proste: 
*bezpośrednio* ogrzewasz przegrodę (ściana, podłoga) od jej wnętrza w kierunku mniejszego oporu (domyślnie do wnętrza budynku) czyli przegroda ogrzana jest w grubszej warstwie (nagrzana większa masa akumulacyjna = dłużej oddaje ciepło
*pośrednio* przegroda nagrzewa się od powietrza wewnątrz domu, czyli nagrzana jest głównie powierzchnia (nagrzana mniejsza masa akumulacyjna), im głębiej tym zimniej = krócej oddaje ciepło.

----------


## norbitek

Czy moglibyście mi uzupełnić informacje w jaki sposób wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe za pomocą PC? Mam niezły mętlik w głowie a nie mogę znaleźć chociaż jednego postu podsumowującego.

1. Pompa ciepła włączana w drugiej taryfie + bufor ciepła wodny + ogrzewanie podłogowe bez akumulacji - czyli standardowa wylewka
2. Pompa ciepła włączana w drugiej taryfie + ogrzewanie podłogowe z akumulacją - czyli wylewka ok 9-10 cm.
3. Pompa ciepła włączana bez patrzenia na taryfy + i tu co???

Pytanie jakie są jeszcze inne sposoby?
Który sposób będzie najtańszy w realizacji?
Który kiedy powinniśmy stosować? jakieś wady/zalety poszczególnych sposobów?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przy PC  bufor jest zbędny. co za tym idzie mniej wydasz kasy na instalacje. Nie zawsze będziesz mógł grzać w drugiej taryfie,  uzależnione jest to od strat ciepła budynku .
Jeśli dom masz dobrze ocieplony ze znikomą ilością mostków to wylewka 9- 10 cm jako bufor ciepła nagrzany w nocy może oddawać powoli ciepło w ciągu dnia.

----------


## Klimon

> Czy moglibyście mi uzupełnić informacje w jaki sposób wykonać ogrzewanie podłogowe za pomocą PC? Mam niezły mętlik w głowie a nie mogę znaleźć chociaż jednego postu podsumowującego.
> 
> 1. Pompa ciepła włączana w drugiej taryfie + bufor ciepła wodny + ogrzewanie podłogowe bez akumulacji - czyli standardowa wylewka
> 2. Pompa ciepła włączana w drugiej taryfie + ogrzewanie podłogowe z akumulacją - czyli wylewka ok 9-10 cm.
> 3. Pompa ciepła włączana bez patrzenia na taryfy + i tu co???
> 
> Pytanie jakie są jeszcze inne sposoby?
> Który sposób będzie najtańszy w realizacji?
> Który kiedy powinniśmy stosować? jakieś wady/zalety poszczególnych sposobów?


Pompa ciepła Klimon.pl, dopasowana tak, aby działała prawie w 100% w taniej taryfie. Akumulacja w podłodze, ale bez przesady z tymi 10cm. Wystarczy w zupełności 6-7 cm. Nie potrzeba żadnych buforów. Sprawdzone na naszym własnym budynku. Rocznie CO + CWU ~ 1400zł za 135m2.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Pompa ciepła Klimon.pl, dopasowana tak, aby działała prawie w 100% w taniej taryfie. Akumulacja w podłodze, ale bez przesady z tymi 10cm. Wystarczy w zupełności 6-7 cm. Nie potrzeba żadnych buforów. Sprawdzone na naszym własnym budynku. Rocznie CO + CWU ~ 1400zł za 135m2.


Skąd pewność że pci zdoła ogrzać każdy dom tylko w taniej taryfie? Dla mnie to czysty marketing.

----------

